# Harmony of the Gospels?



## Mephibosheth

Can anyone recommend a good edition of a Harmony of the Gospels? I'm aware that there are numerous editions out there, assembled by different men from differing theological camps.

Are there some from solidly Reformed people available? I vaguely recall a NT professor from my days at Covenant College suggesting one by Loraine Boettner.

Also, ESV enthusiast that I am, is there perhaps one available in that translation? If not, I'll probably go for one in the NASB.

Thanks!


----------



## BertMulder

How about Calvin's commentaries?

He was certainly calvinistic....

I would say that equates with soundly reformed....


----------



## Mephibosheth

BertMulder said:


> He was certainly calvinistic....



hmm. Imagine that!


----------



## ClayPot

I have a version in the HCSB that I liked quite a bit.


----------



## DMcFadden

I am unaware of an ESV based harmony in print. The best you could do would be to use a Bible software package (even the free e-Sword has both the Synopsis of the Four Gospels and the Robertson classic) and set the translation to ESV.

If you want a conservative approach, your two "best bets" would be the classic Robertson or the newer Thomas and Gundry effort. The latter one has a number of articles on New Testament critical issues (including the validity of a harmony) and is available in NAS format.


----------



## Peairtach

Mephibosheth said:


> BertMulder said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was certainly calvinistic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm. Imagine that!
Click to expand...


Spurgeon in ''Commenting and Commentaries" reminds us that Calvin wasn't as Calvinistic as some think he was or should be!


----------

